# Phobias



## Xaerun (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey, I'm interested to know what phobias people around here may have. I really hate mine, it's sooo embarrassing... I have a phobia of being alone. Sure, some may see it as cyuuuute, but I don't really enjoy it... *sigh*

How about you guys?
Or how about your views on phobias, ways you overcome them, whatever...?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2009)

i have2 phobias... deep water and heights. there are some other thing that creep me out but those are the worst :/


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 1, 2009)

Used to be a severe arachnophobe... terrified even of pictures of spiders.  But I cured it with dreams.  Well, with a nightmare, actually.  After that, no more arachnophobia....

Yep, just had myself a nightmare where I was surrouded by spiders, except for the space where I stood.  But I noted, after a time of intense freeking, that the spiders didn't come any nearer.  And somehow, in the dream/nightmare, I suddenly found myself forming a rapore with the spiders.  An understanding.  A bridge of communication.  I wanted to leave the place, they opened a path out of their domain, and I left, my fear gone.  Hasn't been back since...


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 1, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Used to be a severe arachnophobe... terrified even of pictures of spiders.  But I cured it with dreams.  Well, with a nightmare, actually.  After that, no more arachnophobia....
> 
> Yep, just had myself a nightmare where I was surrouded by spiders, except for the space where I stood.  But I noted, after a time of intense freeking, that the spiders didn't come any nearer.  And somehow, in the dream/nightmare, I suddenly found myself forming a rapore with the spiders.  An understanding.  A bridge of communication.  I wanted to leave the place, they opened a path out of their domain, and I left, my fear gone.  Hasn't been back since...



Damn it, I wish *my* dreams were actually useful. For the most part they're interesting, but useless. Oh, and I never dream about being alone.

Also, off topic: Why is there no forum title for postcount 1337?


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 1, 2009)

Spiders.

The ocean. When I was a little kid, I got rolled under a wave at a beach, so my head has decided to associate fear with deep ocean water now, haha.

Heights.. usually about four steps up a ladder, and up from there. XD

Sometimes people. They don't even have to be weird, threatening, or crazy.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

I like being alone.  xD  It bugged me a bit at first when I first moved into my own apartment, but I got used to it; mostly I just missed my roommate.  But then, if I didn't have animals around constantly, I'd probably have a seizure.

I'm not really _phobic_ of anything.  Spiders bug me quite a bit, but I can still handle them, and I'd never hurt one.  I'm also not big on tight spaces, overstimulating situations (too many people, too much noise, too much going on), or bad storms (I worry about my animals to the point of becoming completely dysfunctional and neurotic; on very stormy nights I can't sleep except in my horse's stall with him).

Used to have a _major_ phobia of having something touching me when I was swimming in dark water, though.  It was enough to send me screeching and flying out of the water towards shore.  I've more or less gotten over it, but I'll still cringe/gasp...I just won't shriek and leap out of the water.  x'D


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak's an embarrassing excuse for an otter... |3
Lol XD

I don't really think I have any fears. Just fear of being alone and the fear of death in my prepubescent years but nowadays I'm just like... Ehn...

Though I do have some insecurities with people, I'm not sure if it goes into a 'phobia' or not... :-/


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 1, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Damn it, I wish *my* dreams were actually useful. For the most part they're interesting, but useless. Oh, and I never dream about being alone.
> 
> Also, off topic: *Why is there no forum title for postcount 1337?*



I haven't a clue why...

Well, it wasn't like I deliberately _tried_ to have that dream, it just happened.  But then, that's me... I've had quite a few things "just happen" in my life.  Problem, solved...


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I like being alone.



same here. large groups of people creep me out :/ its no phobia, i just feel uncomfortable if there are to many people around me...


----------



## OmegaDragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Spiders/insects/bugs in general and sharp objects, bladed or pointed DX More so of sharp objects, I just can't handle being near them, the bigger they are the worse I react.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't really have any phobias per say, but my greatest fear is failing in whatever I'm doing.


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 1, 2009)

Spiders and insects. And heights. And deep water.


----------



## Sernion (Mar 1, 2009)

I've got two. Entomophobia, fear of insects and globophobia, fear of balloons.
Flying roaches just freak me out.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

Balloons?  Really?  Out of curiosity, do you have a backstory/reason behind that one?  You don't have to answer if it's personal, of course.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2009)

Sernion said:


> globophobia, fear of balloons.



ive never heard of that phobia :/ how exactly do you react to balloons? is it just the loud noise if someone stretches the end to release the air, are you afraid of the noise when it pops?
this is actually very interesting for me, i dont know why^^

edit:


Nylak said:


> Balloons?  Really?  Out of curiosity, do you have a backstory/reason behind that one?  You don't have to answer if it's personal, of course.



looks like someone is just as curious as i am^^


----------



## Sernion (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't really know the reason, but yes, I'm afraid of it being poped.
My heart skips a beat everytime someone drops a balloon near me.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

Sernion said:


> I don't really know the reason, but yes, I'm afraid of it being poped.
> My heart skips a beat everytime someone drops a balloon near me.


Ahhh, I guess that makes sense; for some reason I didn't even associate the idea of a balloon with the "popping" concept.  xD  I can see how that might make someone jumpy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2009)

right, that makes sense. lots of people are afraid of loud noises^^


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm, I don't know. Acid/Base I guess, not really a phobia I just can't stand it on my skin so I'm always weird around it, for instance soap on bottles; I always rinse the bottle before and after use.

Uhm, I love heights and bugs and etc, so none of that popular phobias. I had a fear of clown dolls, but I think I've completely gotten over it, but I haven't seen a clown doll in a long time so I don't know.

Being alone I guess, but not really a fear; more like loss of hope. :\ I'm weird.


----------



## Laze (Mar 1, 2009)

Hypodermic Needles can fuck right off >:U Seriously, I even get violent.

I also have a rather unpleasant feeling when around Horses, they kinda creep me out somewhat.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2009)

Laze said:


> I also have a rather unpleasant feeling when around Horses, they kinda creep me out somewhat.


Gasp.  D:


----------



## Toaster (Mar 1, 2009)

The Blue Screen Of Death.
Reformating.
Computers Without Covers.
Very Large Barking Dogs.
Spiders.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Balloons?  Really?  Out of curiosity, do you have a backstory/reason behind that one?  You don't have to answer if it's personal, of course.



I wish I could find a youtube clip of the episode of Corner Gas that dealt with globophobia, they had the best explanation :V .

As for me, I'm a mass of irrational paranoia, but nothing really consistent enough to be called a phobia.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 1, 2009)

my ture and only phobia is height :| and large open spaces, when i first played eve online i was like "O_O shit"


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Dead moths.

And only dead ones.

Iono why.


----------



## Marodi (Mar 1, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i have2 phobias... deep water and heights. there are some other thing that creep me out but those are the worst :/


 Same


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Mar 1, 2009)

Rollercoaster ... and thats it


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't really have a phobia,but Pee Wee Herman (And whom ever plays him) and A deep sea creature called a "tube worm" creep/gross me out.XD


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2009)

Water, heights, spiders, taking medicine, a general social phobia. @.@


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 1, 2009)

oh my god. let me think. my worst is my fear of being alone. i can't even handle being in a house by myself, it gives me panic attacks. autophobia, i believe it's called. and germophobia. i've gotta wear gloves when we use the public computers at school, and in gym class, cause the dirtiness freaks me out. saliva freaks me out a lot too. i dunno why, just seeing it makes me really uneasy. i dunno if there's a name for it, but being flirted with. that upsets me, and can make me panic. i'm terrified of choking (again, don't know the name for it) so i don't do a lot of stuff that could even give me a chance of choking. along with that, i can't eat peanut butter, because it sticks to the top of the mouth and that scares me so badly. 

claustrophobic, COULROPHOBIC, agoraphobic, i'm sure there's others...


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> claustrophobic, agoraphobic



So you have to live in "enclosed but not too enclosed but not very open either" spaces?


----------



## Laze (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Gasp.  D:



It's the eyes, they're kinda... I dunno... *shivers*

That and I am scared half to death of getting a rather violent hoof to the face.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so scare of losing my friend and people I care for.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 1, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> So you have to live in "enclosed but not too enclosed but not very open either" spaces?



kind of. yes. agoraphobic being more of a social phobia. large crowds of people scare me really bad. big, open spaces seem too big. it's weird. contradicting, i know.


----------



## The Grey One (Mar 1, 2009)

My phobias are heights, fire and guns.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 1, 2009)

Spiders mainly, a little bit of heights but it doesn't really bother me much. And of course the standard social phobia, but that really goes without saying on this forum.

Reading about the balloon fear made me realize I sort of have one too. I never really thought of it as a phobia before, but for a long time I've hated it when people play with balloons around me, I'm always afraid they will burst. I'm a really jumpy person


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 1, 2009)

Fear of silence, I think it's sedatephobia, but not sure.

Fear of the dark :E Not only an awesome song, but a crippling fear!

Fear of the dark with a repetitive noise like an alarm clock buzzing every two seconds. Scares the fucking hell out of me.

I get vertigo, but I'm not afraid of heights >.>

and thats aboot it.


----------



## Potato (Mar 1, 2009)

Two, Agliophobia - a fear of pain. Which I'm exceedingly embarrassed about =/
and a fear of heights.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 1, 2009)

Laze said:


> Hypodermic Needles can fuck right off >:U Seriously, I even get violent.



hypodermic needles used to bring me to tears! but now i like them...

oh god! and throwing up. that'll bring me to tears faster than a stab wound. emetophobia, i think.



Potato said:


> Two, Agliophobia - a fear of pain. Which I'm exceedingly embarrassed about =/
> and a fear of heights.



why are you embarrassed?


----------



## Doubler (Mar 1, 2009)

Got over my cynophobia many years ago, no phobias left that I know of.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 1, 2009)

None that I'm aware of.  

Can't say that I'm fond of jellyfish or barracuda, but its not really a phobia so much as an aversion.

And otters....


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 1, 2009)

Sernion said:


> globophobia, fear of balloons.



Would putting air in tires go along with this one? That scares the hell out of me... I feel like at any moment, the tire could explode and take my head off with a shard of rubber. ._.

Also, lighting gas fireplaces, and similar things... since you never really know how large an area is going to ignite, heheh.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 1, 2009)

I was thinking about it, and realized something interesting. I seem to have mild arachnophobia, but I enjoy studying insects (particularly dragonflies). Must just be the whole eight legs and eyes thing.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm afraid of ants.


----------



## Gestinatio (Mar 1, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> The ocean. When I was a little kid, I got rolled under a wave at a beach, so my head has decided to associate fear with deep ocean water now, haha.



This. Fell out and got stuck under an inflatable dinghy a loooong time ago. Deep water is notsogood. Combine with falling into the deep end of some grotty pool at a hotel once, I don't swim too good.

Actually high heights get me.

And new people.

And life.

Shit.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 1, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Fear of silence, I think it's sedatephobia, but not sure.



exact opposite here^^ our society has become so loud and noisy, i love silence...


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Centipedes.
Roller Coasters.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 1, 2009)

DJ-Fragon said:


> Centipedes.
> Roller Coasters.



Coincidence? Perhaps not!


----------



## Sam (Mar 1, 2009)

...

I know I have some.... I'm trying to see if I have atleast two I can name. I know what I hate, but... : / I'm at a loss... 

Oh!

Suffocation. I'm not afraid of being dead, I don't care what happens then, I'm afraid of people touching my neck. Even when someone would put their arm around me, I'd move away, I get violent too. When I was little, I caught something called..... Croup - crew - oop. ( throat swelled up )And I woke up not being able to breathe and almost died. It went away, with cold air, which brings me to the next one!

I hate hot air! It almost always has to be cold. I bitch about the heat being on when it was "cold" around here. I lono those are my "phobias".


----------



## N35544 (Mar 1, 2009)

ok, this might seem weird....
yes i can't stand heights, and yes, i am a pilot...just a fear of standing on an open area, on a tall building or whatnot... get me in a plane at 10'000 ft, i feel completely fine, in fact the more altitude i get, the better i feel


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 1, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Fear of the dark with a repetitive noise like an alarm clock buzzing every two seconds. Scares the fucking hell out of me.



That sounds amazingly specific.

My fear of being alone is like... quadrupled in the dark...


----------



## Wreth (Mar 1, 2009)

I guess it's because in a plane you are in control of how high you are and what direction you go. Out of an aircraft you are at gravities mercy


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 1, 2009)

My biggest fear is the dark. It's terribly embarrassing... Sometimes I even hide under the sheets because I think I see something in the shadows. And when I leave my room to do whatever, I turn on all the lights as I go.

Then I wake up in the morning, laugh at my irrationality, tell myself not to be so silly, rinse and repeat. :<


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 1, 2009)

That sounds healthy XD


----------



## Wreth (Mar 1, 2009)

Easog said:


> My biggest fear is the dark. It's terribly embarrassing... Sometimes I even hide under the sheets because I think I see something in the shadows. And when I leave my room to do whatever, I turn on all the lights as I go.
> 
> Then I wake up in the morning, laugh at my irrationality, tell myself not to be so silly, rinse and repeat. :<



I do exactly this


----------



## Attaman (Mar 1, 2009)

Arachnids, Wasps / Bees, and heights.

First one is the biggest issue, followed by number three.  The Wasp / Bee phobia only really takes effect when I'm stuck in some small indoor place with them.  If I can move around, or am in an open environment, odds are I don't flip out.

Height is really only bad once you get above, say, five stories without any sort of comfort.  I could look out from a window fifty stories up and be fine.  I could be standing on an edge six stories up and be nervous as hell.  Depends entirely on the context.

Spiders, well, I just don't like having them near me.  I'm piss-poor at judging which types can jump, and thus I attempt to remain at least a foot away at all times.  I also hate when one of the buggers disappears in my room.  Another room in the house, I'm fine [Unless it can be defined as "Fucking huge" (See:  Body as big as a silver dollar or larger)], but in my room I'll dig that spider out and smite it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 1, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Would putting air in tires go along with this one? That scares the hell out of me... I feel like at any moment, the tire could explode and take my head off with a shard of rubber. ._.
> 
> Also, lighting gas fireplaces, and similar things... *since you never really know how large an area is going to ignite, heheh*.



Had that happen as a kid, lost my eyebrows and some hair, but none the worse for it.  Stupid matches not wanting to light!  ("Remember, kids, light the match, THEN turn on the gas...")


----------



## Takun (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't think I have any phobias...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 1, 2009)

Papercuts.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 1, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Had that happen as a kid, lost my eyebrows and some hair, but none the worse for it.  Stupid matches not wanting to light!  ("Remember, kids, light the match, THEN turn on the gas...")



Oh wow.. so do you have a fear of fireplaces/igniting things now? Cus that definitely gives me good reason to continue being afraid of that xD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 1, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> That sounds amazingly specific.
> 
> My fear of being alone is like... quadrupled in the dark...




Seriously, it is, because I watch WAY too many zombie movies. They almost always have a alarm clock buzzing all like BZZ BZZ BZZ BZZ BZZ BZZ or some shit, and its almost always in the dark, and flashing red or blue or green with the buzzing. Shit just freaks the fuck out of me, I can't stay in a room like that, whether day or nighttime.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 1, 2009)

Phobia?

I'm sure there is a fear of ... people, the public?

Happens on occassion.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a fear of being sweeped out to sea. I don't normally worry about that, unless I'm at the beach of course. I also have a problem that I often have a feeling I'm being watched/followed at night.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 1, 2009)

N35544 said:


> get me in a plane at 10'000 ft, i feel completely fine, in fact the more altitude i get, the better i feel



"And the Lord spoke and he said, Maintain thy airspeed, lest the ground come up and smite thee!"

I ran into a V of geese on short final once.......fricken geese/Cessna172R dodge-ball  on short final at 200 ft agl (the geese flushed off a farmer's field) with the power off, gear down, boards at 30 degrees. *shudder*

Altitude is time, time is life. I hear ya N35544!  (US tail number?  what's your kite?)


----------



## moogle (Mar 1, 2009)

i cant be near spiders XD i have SEVERE arachniphobia


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 1, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Oh wow.. so do you have a fear of fireplaces/igniting things now? Cus that definitely gives me good reason to continue being afraid of that xD



No... I used to be a firebug, broke myself of that misbehavior, so I never developed any fear of fire, fireplaces or ignition.  In fact, I light a scented candle every night when I have supper, and I do it with a Zippo and a toothpick.  After all, hair and eyebrows grow back... I just considered it a learning experience, and moved onward.  My spider phobia came from very early childhood, so I can't say how it got started, except my earliest memories included black widows in the garage, so perhaps I had reason to fear, then.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 2, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Seriously, it is, because I watch WAY too many zombie movies. They almost always have a alarm clock buzzing all like BZZ BZZ BZZ BZZ BZZ BZZ or some shit, and its almost always in the dark, and flashing red or blue or green with the buzzing. Shit just freaks the fuck out of me, I can't stay in a room like that, whether day or nighttime.



Don't play the first level of L4D.


----------



## Trekkie8472 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am claustriphobic like Hosi Sato and Marla Gilmore. Actually I'm not.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 2, 2009)

Also, fear of being around people who mean to use or hurt me. :/


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a phobia of spiders, being in the middle of the ocean at night during a storm, and having a heart attack. Nothing else scares me, just those three things.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a crazy fear of heights, I'll have a massive panic attack on say a roller coaster. One hundred feet ain't that tall when you're on the ground, but when I'm standing in line getting closer and closer to the station that is when I begin to get nervous. Now going up the chain lift? That is when I freak out. I'll be fine after the first drop, but have fun with me shouting "DON'T TALK TO ME!" or begging to whoever to spare my life.

Oh, bugs scare the hell out of me too. I'm not really afraid of them, I just find them to be extremely disgusting.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 2, 2009)

Mine's a bit strange. I get clausterphobic at really strange times - small spaces, etc. don't actually bother me. But if I get really hot, or I'm wearing clothing (especially things like shoes, gloves, or hats) that are too tight, I'll freak the fuck out. Being surrounded by a lot of people makes me freak out and feel smothered, as well. 

The worst it ever got was driving in my car last summer - it was boiling hot, and the traffic was at a standstill so rolling the windows down didn't help the stifiling still heat, and that made me focus on my pants being a bit tight (whereas they hadn't bothered me before). I ended up having to get out of the car for a minute and run around, which on the interstate, kind of sucks balls. (Not to  mention people stare at you for running around like an idiot in the middle of the damn road.)


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a completely ridiculous and irrational fear of using the phone that stems from having a stutter. 

Before receiving speech therapy that more or less knocked the problem out people I'd call on the phone - mostly customer service people and whatnot - would regularly hang up on me or would laugh or start mocking me or something. One day I said fuck it and I don't really call anybody anymore. I'm fine with answering the phone, but calling out is something else entirely...I just don't do it. If I try I end up going into shaking fits, the stutters come back, I break out in cold sweats and I end up overwhelmed with this suffocating sense of fear. Ugh


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 2, 2009)

My big irrational fear is centipedes... big centipedes, that run around in my basement. I have no problem with spiders, infact I kinda like them :3. I refuse to be in the same room as a centipede though. 
I also have a mild fear of the dark... I'm not petrified of it, but it makes me uncomfortable. 

But otherwise I'm perfectly comfortable with flying, cramped spaces, crowds etc.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm afraid of:

the dark (anything having to do with the dark)
being alone in the forest
spiders
barn animals (for the most part)
being stuck in a room with trannies
crowded rooms
being stuck in church
heights
small places
public speaking
failure
large groupings of teenagers
large groupings of hispanics
large groupings of blacks
being lost
being off schedule (or late)
sudden change
being poor
being homeless
large, empty homes (while I'm in it)
silence (very uncomfortable and creepy)


----------



## MelaCeroses (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going to say I have a slight bit of claustrophobia, not a bad case, but I cannot think of any other outright fears.

I suppose I'm afraid of public speaking as well.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not sure, If I have one I guess I'll find out someday.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 3, 2009)

This can be done simply. Get a friend to lock you in a room and expose you to all known trauma possible! Fun for the whole family!


----------



## Crossfire21 (Mar 3, 2009)

The only one i have is the fear of snot. Idk I just cant be around it or I freak out.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a slight fear of falling trees. It probably started when I lived in new jersey, and a hurricane hit. It knocked down a big tree in our yard, and it nearly slammed into our house.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean. Had a tree fall on my bedroom. Fortunately I was in the room next door.


----------



## Sivril (Mar 3, 2009)

I have Three, Needles, Spiders, Heights

I don't how the other ones started but when I was little I ran into a spider web and the spider landed on my face... It was BIG


----------



## xiath (Mar 3, 2009)

I have pretty bad arachnophobia.  I have gotten to the point to where I could not get sleep because I might have seen a spider in my room.  And I am finally not having so many nightmares about the clock spider pictures that are on the web, after seeing it over 5 months ago...


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 3, 2009)

Heights- I don't think it's so much actually being high up for me as it is the though of falling to my death/excruciating pain. So long as I have something sturdy that I can fearfully cling to, I'm pretty fine.

Crowds- God, how I fear these things. This is probably going to get the strongest reactions from me. I begin to hyperventilate, extremely anxious and even defensively violent.

Syringes- These things scare me like crazy. The pain is nothing to me, it's just the very sight of them that get me scared.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 4, 2009)

Needles and crowds of people.  I get *very* nervous around crowds.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm afraid to answer.


----------



## Lamont (Mar 4, 2009)

Just today at the shops a baby was holding so tightly onto a balloon while I was waiting for my order of food. I couldn't take it so I turned around until they left. Globophobia... I guess I have that. Can't stand balloons.

Other phobias I have are of lightning/thunder, heights and slashing of the neck and especially wrists. Just the thought of blood seeping out of those makes me shudder and gag. I can't even stand seeing those needles go through people's wrists.


----------



## Jack (Mar 4, 2009)

unsecured heights. (I need something to hold on to.)

murky watter. (I like to see what might be stalking me from the abyss!)


----------



## Equium (Mar 4, 2009)

I have mild enochlophobia (fear of crowds), which is why I don't really like going to soccer games, concerts, or clubs. I just forsee things going wrong when there's thousands of people all gathered together. Thankfully, it is mild enough to control in some instances, but I do end up quite nauseous.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 4, 2009)

anyone besides me notice that fear of crowds can almost be tamed in certain circumstances? for instance, some people that are terrified of crowds do just fine at concerts because they're so happy about the music.


----------



## WishingStar (Mar 4, 2009)

Arachibutyrophobia... Then there's my hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia... *screams* OH GOD! *runs*
... no, but seriously I have a good bit of claustrophobia, theophobia (fear of god and religion), and nyctophobia (fear of the dark night).


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 4, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> anyone besides me notice that fear of crowds can almost be tamed in certain circumstances? for instance, some people that are terrified of crowds do just fine at concerts because they're so happy about the music.



Well, I guess a phobia is all in the mind, so if the mind is distracted it doesn't dwell on the fear?


----------



## KillerFreya (Mar 6, 2009)

I have emetophobia.


----------



## Veekahr (Mar 6, 2009)

-clears throat-
Elevators, Planes, Trains, Tidal waves, Earthquakes, Crowds, Open spaces, Earwigs, Chainsaws..


----------



## Doggeh (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow. Surprised no one has mentioned thunderstorms. Guess I'm alone!

Yeah, completely terrified of thunderstorms. Not because of the loud noises, but I'm always afraid of a tornado flying out of no where and killing everything. I used to be very materialistic, so everything in my bedroom that was important was thrown in the basement when we got so much as a severe thunderstorm watch.

Its ironic though, really. Once I was completely fascinated by tornadoes and storms. I used to be dead set on being a meteorologist and when I was little I was even in a tornado. When I was like 7 or something though, we got a tornado warning (nothing happened) and I hid in the bathroom and declared from then on I would never be a meteorologist.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 6, 2009)

KillerFreya said:


> I have emetophobia.



I used to have that too.

Still do, a little bit, but it's not as bad now.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 6, 2009)

Spiders, Stinging/Biting Insects, Heights, Tight spaces.

For the most part I can handle them.


----------



## Foxbishonen (Mar 6, 2009)

The only one I know of is Anablephobia... the fear of looking up.


----------



## shieldswulf (Mar 6, 2009)

phobias?    in truth there are only two things im afraid of. One of them is letting go of my mom. she suffers from MS...and..i cant come to terms with the fact that she is going to die...they say its separation anxiety or something like that...but..eh..ive only known my mom for a few years of my life i cant let go..
the other is the fear of being alone...i act like a attention whore because of it..

to cover up those two fears i pretend to have a bug phobia. my brother and his friends, as well as his girlfriend, laugh at me but its bearable.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2009)

I also have an extreme phobia of people touching my neck. I flip out.


----------



## AndrewAshmaric (Mar 7, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Arachnids, Wasps / Bees, and heights.
> 
> First one is the biggest issue, followed by number three. The Wasp / Bee phobia only really takes effect when I'm stuck in some small indoor place with them. If I can move around, or am in an open environment, odds are I don't flip out.
> 
> Height is really only bad once you get above, say, five stories without any sort of comfort. I could look out from a window fifty stories up and be fine. I could be standing on an edge six stories up and be nervous as hell. Depends entirely on the context.


 
To be honest, it works the exact same way for me...weird..


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 7, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I also have an extreme phobia of people touching my neck. I flip out.




In all contexts or just when it's someone you aren't totally comfortable with?


----------



## Cero (Mar 7, 2009)

The human bot fly. *cringe*


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2009)

Cero said:


> The human bot fly. *cringe*



EATING YOUR BRAIN


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 7, 2009)

Darkfire27 said:


> This can be done simply. Get a friend to lock you in a room and expose you to all known trauma possible! Fun for the whole family!


 
In that case, is there a clinical term for fearing reality TV?


----------



## Shino (Mar 8, 2009)

I have Agoraphobia and Acrophobia - fear of wide open spaces and hights, respectively.

Oh, and let's not forget Achluophobia - the fear of the dark. I'd like to say I got over this years ago, but put me in an dark attic and have my flashlight (I aways have a Mag-Lite mini on me) die, and watch what happens then.

BTW, if you want a (semi) complete list, go here: http://www.phobialist.com. Read through it. You might find a few more to add to the list.

I'm mostly afraid of large spaces because I can't really watch my back at all times (this is one wolf who likes to be cornered - less to be mindful of), probably paranoia spawned from reading _way_ too many government spy thrillers. (My bookshelf reads like a shrine to Brad Thor, Vince Flynn, Dan Brown, etc.)
As far as the heights go, I think it's because I'm clumsy. (I always climbed those trees a little too fast when I was a kid.)

And the dark, well, fear of the unknown, maybe? I've been known to plan things months in advance. (i.e. my FurFright '09 thread.)


----------



## Sektor225 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have 4 phobias Spider phobia, fire phobia,scared of heights, and claustrophobia yeah i was scared of fire ever since i was real little i was running around and stepped in burning plastic that was stuck to my foot and i got claustrophobia from being locked in a cabinet by my brother when i was little.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> In all contexts or just when it's someone you aren't totally comfortable with?


All contexts. My grandmother touched my neck the other day and I cussed at her.


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 10, 2009)

As child I was beaten so much by my psycho bitch mother that nothing really bothers me.  I guess if you can say its a phobia, then I fear losing my temper.  Rajun Cajun Wolf here.  I have great great control but I guess I have the fear of losing that control cause when it boils down to it.  Morals ain't in my vocabulary.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2009)

I have an extreme social phobia that causes me to feel physically sick around older teens. I fear being judged, I guess. 

That and a fear of water. I can't swim because I'm terrified of the water, especially murky water.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 14, 2009)

*Ph0bi4s?*

A phobia is a fear of something (duh). I found a few weird ones on the net and thought I'd share them with you all.

-Alektorophobia- Fear of chickens
-Cardiophobia- Fear of the heart (this one's a bit hard to live with)
-Coprophobia- Fear of feces.
-Ecophobia- Fear of home.
-Geniophobia- Fear of chins.
-Judeophobia- Fear of Jews. (Deep down Hitler probably had this)
-Orthophobia- Fear of property
-Phronemophobia- Fear of thinking.

Last two are my favs

-Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia- Fear of long words.
-Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia- Fear of the number 666


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

http://www.phobialist.com/


----------



## mottled.kitten (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

I have a fear of the eyes on potatoes... but I don't think there's a name for that. LOL


----------



## Arcane hollow (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

http://www.phobia-fear-release.com/list-of-all-known-phobias.html
Here's an entire list.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=37964

-20 points for not searching 
-1000 points for the spelling


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

I have the terrible fear of spiders.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*



LizardKing said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=37964
> 
> -20 points for not searching
> -1000 points for the spelling



I KNEW this thread sounded familiar.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

I have a terrible fear of 1337 speak.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

I just found a spider crawling on my wrist. Needless to say I shrieked like a girl then used a scrubbing brush to clean my wrist until my skin went all red and sore.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

I had the biggest panic attack when I first saw a taracula about the size of my hand. I screamed like a two-year-old and ran for nearess sign of life, at the time I was 13-years-old. How crazy is that.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

I have a fear of bees and the like.


----------



## Teracat (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

what's a phzerobifours?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

I have phobiaphobia.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*



mottled.kitten said:


> I have a fear of the eyes on potatoes... but I don't think there's a name for that. LOL



THOSE ARE SO CREEPY.


----------



## touge-union (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

Small spaces
Crowded places
Hights - and yet i love bungieing, weird...
subaruimprezaphobia


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

I'm afraid of obese people!


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*



ForestFox91 said:


> I'm afraid of obese people!



...And you live in America.  :V


----------



## dragonaile (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*

I mainly have 2 phobias, first is Anthropophobia and second is Agoraphobia 
.And I still want to ge to a Con! PfffT! Sometimes, Me!


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Ph0bi4s?*



Ratte said:


> ...And you live in America.  :V


I know I just want to move to sweden already!!!


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm afraid of someone finding something out about me. .>_>.


----------



## xakmf (Mar 15, 2009)

Ancraophobia- Fear of wind.  i love and enjoy it when there is a breeze, but if i can see trees swaying or hear the wind whistling, i cower/hide. windy days i avoid going outside if possible and stay in my basement where i can't see or hear the wind.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 15, 2009)

Heights and dark enclosed spaces. Plus some social phobias.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm also a Bear-0-Phobe! My friend got fucked up because of one! Luckily he lived and has now recovered! I'm deathly afraid of scorpions I lived in the HEAT of Arizona for a while and got stung by one! My finger got swollen I couldn't feel it for a week and eyes swelled shut!


----------



## elementalvasuki (Mar 15, 2009)

I have an irrational discomfort of birds flying/perched overhead. No idea why.

Other than that, the obvious: extreme height, really deep water. Absolutely no qualms about being alone, though.

The one thing I still want to try is a sensory deprivation tank, so I won't list "dark water" or "absolute silence"


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 15, 2009)

two fears really...clowns is the weirdest one.  Not mimes, but the bozo the clown circus type.  They freak me right the f**k out.   I blame watching Stephen King's IT when I was a kid on this one.

The second one isn't so much a fear of being alone, but being left behind.  I used to have nightmares as a kid of running through the basement of the church calling out for someone and no one being there.  I was the last person on earth left behind after the rapture, and like in a horror film the lights were shutting off behind me.  when the last light would turn out and I was immersed in black, I would wake up.   the Book of Revelations inspired that fear.  when I was awake I would have panic attacks if the class went on without me on a trip.   It's nowhere near as bad now, but it's one of the reasons I have very few friends and like living alone.   To me, the alternative is much worse.


----------



## Vexer (Mar 15, 2009)

umm im kinda afraid of heights but only if im looking over an edge i fell like im slowley about to fall and unknown depth scares me for example if im in a pool were i cant see the bottem i freak out


----------



## Arcane hollow (Mar 15, 2009)

Heliophobia - Fear of the sun....Mild...but it's there.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm unaffected by the unknown.
Death holds no bars upon my life.
Heights please me.
Spiders are cute.
I love to swim and dive as deep as I can underwater.

The only thing that I know I fear.
Is my own blood.
Haemophobia.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 29, 2009)

Holy crap. I'd hate to be arachnophobic and live in Texas or something. And actually from what I've seen fear of clowns is actually pretty common :| Movies like "It" don't help very much.

I noticed I have trouble riding roller coasters at Disney parks due to my claustrophobia, actually  but other than that, I have no underlined fears


----------



## Cotoncandie (Mar 29, 2009)

Trypanophobia: Irrational fear of injections. (or needles)

I used to associate injections with needles from piercing and tattoos (even with my wanting one of either) and I went ahead and got my lip pierced. Traumatic? Yes. Rewarding? Very. I'm still afraid of injections tho... Ugh.


----------



## Kilre (Mar 29, 2009)

Thalassophobia, fear of the sea.

Illyngophobia, fear of vertigo when looking down.

Claustrophobia, I'm afraid of being unable to move my arms and legs, though tight spaces I'm usually fine in.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Mar 29, 2009)

I've always been somewhat of a germaphobe... but that probably stems out of my irrational fears of some kind of impending pandemic.  I'm always paranoid that a virus or parasite or bacteria will undergo a neomorphic mutation and spread like wildfire about the globe.  Some say that fits my proffessional choice of career, others say it kind of doesn't fit.  But to each their own.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 29, 2009)

I have arachnophobia and trypanophobia (fear of medical needles/injections).


----------



## Catte (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm, alright, I'm afraid of being alone (virtually too, not just physically), Uh, I'm overwhelmed when I'm in a wide-open space, and, that's it. 

Hmm, you know, I wonder if a forum-user here was hippopotomonstrousquippedaliophobic, as in, had the fear of long words..

If so, then someone just had a seizure reading this post. XD


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Mar 29, 2009)

I get uncomfortable when I'm alone in the dark.


I cannot stand any insects other than ladybugs, dragonflies, and a few others that I forget. 

Fear of someone touching me when I'm not comfortable with them. (Almost punched a kid in the face at school...Scared the shit out of me.)


----------



## moogle (Mar 29, 2009)

er... >.> <.< spiders o.o


----------



## Kalianos (Mar 29, 2009)

Only things that scare me are Needles, Bees, and Birds.....fricken flying bastards are always trying to get at me I swear.


----------



## Russ (Mar 29, 2009)

I have mild claustrophobia. Nothing major but any space(sometimes even clothing) that confines my movements gets me panicky really fast. Crawlspaces and the like... I think I know where it came from too. When I was little me and two friends were taking turns to roll eachother into this big carpet. In one of my turns I lied a little bit too much to the middle and my head was enclosed when I was rolled into the carpet. Combine the dust and stuff almost choking me when I tried to yell too and you can guess the results. I was quite hysterical when I finally got out.

It seems I also have some fear of heights as I found out (much to my chagrin) on top of the Eiffel Tower. I don't think its the heights themselves that bother me though. Its the idea that if I drop something on the ground or if I trip and fall, it/I will somehow slip to the edge and fall...It's hard to explain. I have lived in high places or been on the sides of valleys with no negative effect and yet being in a transparent-sided elevator can still make my skin crawl.

I have an intense dislike for some insects. Not sure to call it phobia though. My eye doctor also once mentioned that I may be photophobic (sensitivity to bright lights and sudden changes of light patterns) but I doubt she meant it as a phobia but as an eye condition.


----------



## Wolfbound (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a bad fear of windows.

Not like, open spaces, or glass... or anything. Just. Windows, open... or uncovered. Freaks me right the fck out.

Oh and, getting my throat slit. I'd rather die of something ridiculous like being stabbed to death with forks in my bowels. Seriously.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 29, 2009)

2 Phobias, Acrophobia and some other phobia that I don't have a name for.


----------

